# CDS stepping down!



## Strike (15 Apr 2008)

On the news right now...

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080415/hillier_announcement_080415/20080415?hub=TopStories


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2008)

Says July 1 he will step down


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2008)

Damn!  We're screwed now.  Sorry to see him go.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2008)

Having watched various CDS' come and go over thirty years, I'm somewhat sorry that General Hillier will be "pulling the pin". His leadership and handling of the politicians (those politicians both in and out of uniform) was second to none. I sincerely hope that his successor is "cut from the same cloth".
I certianly hope the government does not appoint someone because its the other elements "turn", like was done in the 80's and 90's.The CF is not an organization that can be command by children who need a "turn". That got us in a great deal of trouble. The best person for the job should get it, not because its someones "turn".
Any bets on who's next.....LGen Leslie comes to mind......


----------



## Teflon (15 Apr 2008)

:'( Damn it! Huge shoes to fill and call me a pessamist but I think the replacement will have difficulties


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Apr 2008)

No man or woman is bigger than the job they do.  I admit that his shoes will be impossible to fill.  I imagine that his successor would be better off if he brought his own shoes.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2008)

Hillier stepping down


Hillier stepping down as head of Canada's military
Last Updated: Tuesday, April 15, 2008 | 11:11 AM ET 
CBC News 
Gen. Rick Hillier, chief of Canada's defence staff, will step down July 1, CBC News has confirmed.

The native of Newfoundland and Labrador has been in the job since February 2005.

More to come:

Hillier stepping down as head of Canada's military
Last Updated: Tuesday, April 15, 2008 | 11:29 AM ET
Gen. Rick Hillier, chief of Canada's defence staff, will step down July 1, CBC News has confirmed.

The native of Newfoundland and Labrador has been in the job since February 2005. The role doesn't have a defined length, but the average tenure is three to five years.

Last October, it was reported that the Conservatives were seeking to push the outspoken senior military commander out of his job.

But Prime Minister Stephen Harper denied the report, praising Hillier as an outstanding soldier and saying there had been no discussion about the possibility of changing the chief of defence staff.

Hillier had also said he's not finished his work as defence chief.

"I love being a soldier," Hillier said in October. "I still have things to do here in the immediate future, and I intend to do them."

Hillier is viewed as highly popular among the rank-and-file of Canada's military. His own career has spanned three decades — he joined the army right after graduating from Memorial University.

Before being named chief of defence staff, he was the head of the army and also commanded the NATO-led multinational Afghanistan mission in 2004


----------



## Teflon (15 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> No man or woman is bigger than the job they do.  I admit that his shoes will be impossible to fill.  I imagine that his successor would be better off if he brought his own shoes.



If no man or woman is bigger then the job they do then I guess there's alot to say about how they interpet their job. In my memory (which isn't what it use to be mind you) we have always had a CDS but never had one like Hillier!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2008)

Hillier to step down as top general: CTV


Hillier to step down as top general: CTV
Updated Tue. Apr. 15 2008 11:25 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Gen. Rick Hillier, Canada's high-profile chief of defence staff, will be stepping down, CTV News has learned.

CTV"s Ottawa Bureau Chief Robert Fife told Canada AM on Tuesday that Hillier has reportedly decided that he wants to move on.

Fife said there is no policy disagreement or other troubles with the government.

CTV News reported in October 2007 that Hillier would be replaced when his three-year term expired in February.

Chiefs of defence staff normally serve a three-year term, but that isn't fixed. Defence commentators said at the time that they thought Hillier would welcome an extension or renewal.

The Liberal government of then-prime minister Paul Martin appointed Hillier as chief of defence staff in January 2005.

In his inaugural speech, Hillier called for more money for Canada's Armed Forces, after spending cutbacks as the federal government tried to bring chronic deficit spending under control in the 1990s.

Hillier also envisioned a new role for the Canadian military in the 21st century, a more nimble force capable of responding to the emerging threats of terrorism and natural disasters.

In addition to being a strategic thinker with field experience, Hillier is revered by the troops, particularly the army.

"I've been in Afghanistan twice with (Hillier), and it's just overwhelming to see how these young men and women admire this general," Fife said.

"We haven't seen a general like this, at least in my lifetime, who has inspired so much from his troops and is so popular with the Canadian public."

One reason for that is when Hillier is on a visit, he would rather talk to his soldiers than be seen with the prime minister or other top politicians, he said.

Under both the Liberals and Conservatives, the Armed Forces have seen an increase in its budget, so Hillier will leave a solid base for his successor, Fife said.


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Apr 2008)

Teflon said:
			
		

> If no man or woman is bigger then the job they do then I guess there's alot to say about how they interpet their job. In my memory (which isn't what it use to be mind you) we have always had a CDS but never had one like Hillier!


I agree.  Hence my point about the successor making their own path.


----------



## tabernac (15 Apr 2008)

Now I guess the question for him would be, "What next?" Is he gonna pull a Ray Henault and stay with the CF for a few more years?


----------



## GAP (15 Apr 2008)

Last year, when all the HooRaa was going on about Hillier going to be fired, I believe someone predicted that it wouldn't happen until things had died down, probably in the range of June-July 08.

They were dead on.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2008)

Mortarman did you forget the GSK lessons on rank structure? Joking!!


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Prediction:

Well now with the Americans announcing their move of troops into the south, and the French too ...

And with a minority government here in Canada ...

Who sees an announcement in the near future with "Canada's plans to move to strictly reconstruction efforts" besides me?? Just in time for an election.

Anyone?? Bueller??

Sooooooo very glad that I am now pensionable.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (15 Apr 2008)

A sad, sad day indeed. The man is tired, I think he deserves the order of Canada for what he did for our military, nothing short of spectacular. As for someone filling his shoes, he was one of a kind...


----------



## dapaterson (15 Apr 2008)

Rockpainter:

According to the book "The Unexpected War", before Hillier was chosen there was serious consideration to taking an MGen, promoting him to Gen, and naming him as CDS.  That plan fizzled, and that MGen was eventually promoted and now commands the Army.


----------



## Devlin (15 Apr 2008)

Well I guess we couldn't have him forever, he has accomplished a lot and is a truly great leader. It's been a pleasure Sir


----------



## muffin (15 Apr 2008)

I knew it wouldn't be long until I started seeing comments like this:
_
PK
You know a certain mission is going bad when you see your "so called" top solider "moving on." Who is "cut and running" now?

(comment to CTV news story on CDS leaving)_

I am very shocked at his timing and the mixed message it sends. I hope he makes a statement soon, there is too much speculation going on.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Apr 2008)

One of the problems of someone "filling the shoes" of his predecessor is the fit.  Hillier was Hillier and, regardless that he attained the highest rank and position available in the Canadian military, his personality and individual qualities would always have been the same.  He is a very likeable guy.  One of the factors in his success as CDS was been his "public" image, but he only became a "public" figure because of the situation.  His personality came through in his media coverage.  His successor may not have the same personality and if he tries to replicate that success it could have a blowback effect.


----------



## Strike (15 Apr 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> _
> PK
> You know a certain mission is going bad when you see your "so called" top solider "moving on." Who is "cut and running" now?
> 
> (comment to CTV news story on CDS leaving)_



Who the heck said that?


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2008)

I'd like to meet the gentleman who said Hillier is "cutting and running". He'd be "cutting and running" once my CSM persona took over....what right does this piece of crap have to say about General Hillier? Who is this person"? HAs he/she served ONE DAY in a uniform? (McDonalds doesn't count).
I certainly hope someone has take taken this person to task.


----------



## North Star (15 Apr 2008)

Lol...if I didn't know any better I would figure that comment would come from Stephen Staples.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2008)

I've gone to the CTV story and replied to "PK". He/she has been chastized in a way that will leave no doubt what our opinion is...if CTV will publish it is another matter. Oh...their "expert"..none other than our favorite Scott Taylor.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Apr 2008)

Just a way to show Gen Hillier he wil be missed by Milnet.ca.

Not that I really expect him to notice lol.


----------



## observor 69 (15 Apr 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> I am very shocked at his timing and the mixed message it sends. I hope he makes a statement soon, there is too much speculation going on.



I think this is exactly the right time for the General to retire if that is what he has been thinking of doing. Afghanistan is an ongoing project, he has got the military needed equipment with more on the way and there are a number of Lt.Gens qualified to take his place. 

What's shocking about that?


----------



## James (15 Apr 2008)

Just read this on CTV. A sad day for the CF. I'm also hoping he makes a statement soon. I'm curious why he decided to step down.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I'd like to meet the gentleman who said Hillier is "cutting and running". He'd be "cutting and running" once my CSM persona took over....what right does this piece of crap have to say about General Hillier? Who is this person"? HAs he/she served ONE DAY in a uniform? (McDonalds doesn't count).
> I certainly hope someone has take taken this person to task.



That was nothing.  You don't know how angry this Serving Member's post made me:



> *Still Serving in Spite of Him*
> Good News / Bad News:
> 
> Good - he's going. Bad - not till July.
> ...



That insult really hit me personnally for some reason.  If this Serving Member still feels that way, they shouldn't be Serving.

And then later this anti-war commentator



> Gary
> ﻿I really like the comment Who is "cut and running" now?
> I am totally flabbergasted by the support this gentlemen enjoyed from the rank and file.
> But then again for reasons never clearly understood even Mulroney enjoyed unprecedented
> ...



Some people just take sleeping safe and sound at night too much for granted.


----------



## NomadWarriorSoul (15 Apr 2008)

I don't post much, as I'm still a civvie and rarely have anything to add that someone experienced couldn't bring up...

I will say I'm very sorry I didn't get sworn in in time to serve under this Man.


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (15 Apr 2008)

Can we have an "As long as it's his choice" option? I'd hate to vote "Yes" and then find out he's leaving because of a family illness or something.


----------



## simysmom99 (15 Apr 2008)

Ah, Scott Taylor.  
This is a sad day indeed.  I have the utmost respect for General Hillier and everything he has done for our troops and our families.  He will be missed!


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2008)

I don't think the poll is doing him any justice.  He has done a superb job and will be missed.  It is unfair to say that he stay and see the Mission in Afghanistan come to its conclusion, as that may take generations.  Nor is it fair to say that he needs to see the Transformation of the CF through to the finish, as there may be a need for more fresh ideas and younger men and women to carry out that Transformation (As long as it doesn't wither on the vine or collapse in upon itself).  He would stagnate if he did.

He has done a superb job, and will be missed.  I am sure he has decided the timing of his announcement, not someone else, and has a well thought out plan for his future.  All we can do is hope him all the very best in his future endeavours.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Apr 2008)

I will just leave it as a Yes or a No and let the voter draw their own conclusions


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Apr 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> I knew it wouldn't be long until I started seeing comments like this:
> _
> PK
> You know a certain mission is going bad when you see your "so called" top solider "moving on." Who is "cut and running" now? _


Think that is bad?
Look at this!  :rage:


> FoolMeOnce
> It's great to hear how much the soldiers admired and revered Gen Hillier. *We have a lot to thank him for. Why if it wasn't for him and the previous Liberal government we wouldn't have had the great opportunity to go to Afghanistan and kill our solders.*
> Thank you



Draft this waste of oxygen and use it as target practice for the new Leo2s.

Midget


----------



## muffin (15 Apr 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Who the heck said that?



It is just in the comments section under the CTV News story... there are a few nasty ones in there


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2008)

Our system does work though. Notice the debate, and differing points of view.  
BUT having said that, I think its time that some of these fools and clowns were put in their places. For "serviceman" who said he stayed in spite of General Hillier...you are just that - a "Serviceperson"-  not a soldier, sailor or airmen (sorry ladies, its a term, not sexist). It s hight time YOU retired with your pension that Genral Hillier et al before him ensured you received. You should get out....you are a stain upon the military.


----------



## sigtech (15 Apr 2008)

Just 5 minutes in a room alone with someone like that, @#$@#$@ @#$@ @#$@4 @#
anger rising urge to kill rising

come on there is a reason I am still a Cpl after 12 years in the forces  :threat:  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2008)

He'll be missed (it'll be interesting to see how much the politicians will pick up the slack re:  communicating about the AFG mission in his absence), but as others wiser than myself have said, it's best if the next incumbent brings his/her own shoes.



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Prediction:
> 
> Well now with the Americans announcing their move of troops into the south, and the French too ...
> 
> ...



I'd bet with you on that one....

It'll also be interesting to see next phase of MSM follow-up (my guess, anyway) along the lines of, "was he pushed, or is he just leaving on his own?"


----------



## muffin (15 Apr 2008)

wow .. Wikipedia is updated already

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Hillier


----------



## Hotspur (15 Apr 2008)

I admire Hillier's ability to rise above the pre-determined bounds of the CDS position and really craft a public media persona that helped him get his message out to the people of Canada even when politicians were not eager for the public to hear what the General had to say.  I think his charismatic leadership will be missed.

And as for all this other rambling, criticisms and sniping political statements on other websites.  I also seriously hope that those who feel so strongly about these remarks will respond with calm determination, not anger, nothing feeds these kind of comments like having someone to really engage in an argument online, don't give them that opportunity.  

I hope to hear a statement from the CDS soon, letting people speculate too much will do him a disservice.


----------



## ArmyRick (15 Apr 2008)

Good luck post CF, Sir!


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (15 Apr 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I will just leave it as a Yes or a No and let the voter draw their own conclusions



Works for me.

Dolphin 1A General.


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

Général Hillier : "No comment until this afternoon", but he make some comments (none about whether he's stepping down or not ):

http://www.cbc.ca/news/

video on the first page (choose video on the right corner, between live/video/audio )


article on CBC : 

Hillier stepping down as head of Canada's military


----------



## cameron (15 Apr 2008)

While I just voted 'no' for him leaving, if it is his personal decision to I respect that and would like to use this forum to register my approval for all that he has done for the CF.


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

General Hillier : "No comment until this afternoon", but he make some comments (none about whether he's stepping down or not ):

http://www.cbc.ca/news/

video on the first page


----------



## BullDog (15 Apr 2008)

With less than 3 yeas experience in the Canadian Forces (RegF), I realize that the ink on my contract is barely dry, yet
I realize how fortunate I was/am to have become part of this great organization while Gen. Hillier was in charge; he has been a driving force behind the modernization of the Canadian Forces and "the public champion of those brave men and women ... Canada's sons and daughters".

While there remains much yet to be done, I am hopeful that Gen. Hillier's successor will accept the torch and hold it high ... leading Canada, the Canadian Forces, and the world towards a better and brighter future.

Gen. Hillier, sir I salute you  and wish you and your family all the best in the years to come.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2008)

A bit of comment via the National Post online:



> His personal military mission accomplished, Gen. Rick Hillier will step aside as Canada's top soldier this summer.
> 
> Gen. Hillier will meet Prime Minister Stephen Harper Tuesday to formally announce his retirement plans after three years as the colourful Chief of Defence Staff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strike (15 Apr 2008)

> "I don't want to sit on the couch scratching my belly in my underwear watching the soaps."....



oohh, I feel sick now...   ;D


----------



## Hotspur (15 Apr 2008)

He does paint a mental picture doesn't he lol


----------



## Etienne (15 Apr 2008)

*"I don't want to sit on the couch scratching my belly in my underwear watching the soaps."....*

Well I guess he earned it..for a day or two  ;D

Was an honor, to serve under him, was an honor having him with us in Afghanistan having a pop or a cigar talking about everything.  He helped put the CF back on track, now we need someone to keep the train streaming forward.

CHIMO !


----------



## dapaterson (15 Apr 2008)

Hate to be a wet blanket at a love in, but the travesty and gaping black hope that is Startop Road (home of the dot COMs) is the sole responsibility of Gen Hillier - hopefully, on his departure, those agents of intertia, bureaucracy and obstruction can be torn down and the PYs re-invested into real capabilities, vice more staff-oriented circle jerks.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Apr 2008)

Just heard the news. I'm in absolute shock! This man was the reason we finally got the military funding that the Canadian Forces deserve. I can see now, that once we move from our combat role (I agree with Vern here) to a reconstruction role, that the military funding will go down, probably substantially.

Sad day indeed, even for the Civ.

Here's to you, Gen. Hillier, thank you.



Baker.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Apr 2008)

CTV has not published my chastizing of PK on the CTV website.....my guess it was too strong language for delicate MSM ears and eyes.

OK to those of you in the military didn't like the CDS, and you are out there I know...you took an oath . It doesn't matter if you like the man or not...and if you felt that strongly that you post garbage on the forums, maybe you should have resigned ages ago. To those of you who think we are still fighting  a la Cyprus....wake up! I'm getting too enraged over the comments some "servicepersons" have made....they are not soldiers, sailors or air types.....just "servicepersons"


----------



## MarkOttawa (15 Apr 2008)

Here's the URL for the CBC's Julie Van Dusen chasing Gen. Hillier down the street outside NDHQ:
http://www.cbc.ca/mrl3/8752/news/features/jvd-hillier080415.wmv

My thoughts as a civilian: the CDS's major achievements, in no order of priority:

*Restructuring the CF (Canada Command, Canadian Expeditionary Force Command, Canadian Special Operations Forces Command, Canadian Operational Support Command)

*Re-equipping the CF (C-17s, C-130Js, CH-47s, Army vehicles and guns for Afstan, Joint Support Ship)

*Restoring CF members' pride as a combat military

*Reviving the Canadian public's interest in, and support for, the CF.

How effective the restructuring will turn out in the end remains to be seen. The re-equipping has been slowed by politics (i.e. industrial benefits, funding contraints). The members' pride and the public's support are crucial intangibles that will need to be maintained.

A great CDS.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## LordOsborne (15 Apr 2008)

I feel proud and fortunate to have served during his tenure. I think he's done a great deal for the CF, and I will miss having him around.


----------



## Babbling Brooks (15 Apr 2008)

Hillier's goodbye, up at DND website now:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2622


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

So we'll fire it up here then:

Message from the Chief of the Defence Staff to the Canadian Forces



> News Release
> Message from the Chief of the Defence Staff to the Canadian Forces
> NR–08.026 - April 15, 2008
> 
> ...



Sir, it has been my pleasure and my honour to have served under you.


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

" Note to media: Members of the media are welcome to meet with General Hillier to discuss his decision at 5:30 p.m. today, at National Defence Headquarters,101 Colonel By Drive, in Conference Room D. "

I wonder if it will be live anywhere ...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 Apr 2008)

Not having met Mr. Hillier personally, but, was a the huge parade in Petawawa for the huge medals parade in May '07 for the soldiers returning from Afghanistan.  He is a great man.  Very personable, genuine, great sense of humour and a leader that inspires and most importantly leads by example.  I am sad to see him go, now that he has got the ball rolling, hopefully, the person that steps into his job will keep the momentum going.  Thank you Mr. Hillier


----------



## MarkOttawa (15 Apr 2008)

Video here of a CTV interview with Maj.-Gen (ret'd) Lew Mackenzie:
http://watch.ctv.ca/news/clip45829#clip45829

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Apr 2008)

Gen Hillier has served for just about as long as I have been alive.  He certainly has been a superb CDS, that hopefully his successors will strive to achieve, each in their own way.  There are also the 34? years that Gen Hillier served before becoming the CDS.  I was fortunate to attend an event when then Lt-Gen Hillier spoke and was so very impressed with how in touch he was with the troopies.  I was also an O/C on an exercise at the FDU jetty in Shearwater about 3 years ago, and witnessed the CDS be greeted by the Capt of the CPF that was along side and the expected entourage, where he noticed a RCD WO that he served in his troop in Germany.  What I saw from my spot was the CDS say something to the collection of brass assembled, and walk over to this WO and the MWO that was with him.  Later, on talking to the PAFFO that was up close to this, he said "he just looked at the Captain, and said "excuse me for a second gentlemen....old friend" and walked over to the WO.  Thats the way I like to remember the CDS.  Never too busy to the talk to his troops.  I also am friends with someone who works directly in support of the CDS day to day and have heard nothing but extremely positive things about him; personable, dedicated, a genuine concern for ALL members in uniform, and tireless.

I will refrain from voting, I feel my opinion on this issue is...well, its not for me to say.  He has done so many things in such a short time, and when I think of the target balloons like Gen Boyle that were CDS prior to him, I am so very hopeful that Gen Hillier can look back with no regrets at anything he has done.

Sir, its been a privilege and an honour.  Best of luck to you and your family in whatever your future holds.


----------



## BernDawg (15 Apr 2008)

You are Canada’s greatest credentials, our national treasures, and I am so very proud of you.  It has been my honour and privilege to be your Chief of the Defence Staff.


Thank You sir and it has been an honour to have served with you as well.   :'(


----------



## kilekaldar (15 Apr 2008)

He's a fantastic leader and CDS, as someone with a tour in Afghanistan and returning there in September I'll be sad to see him go.


----------



## Yrys (15 Apr 2008)

He (apparently) joke that after stepping down, he would like to be general manager of the Maple Leafs !


----------



## neilinkorea (15 Apr 2008)

I agree that General Hillier was a great CDS.  He came in at a time when the military was in the spotlight, due to the post 9-11 increase in offensive military missions, and took full advantage of that reality to fight for what he felt the forces needed.  Hillier has been very political compared to past CDSs.  It will be interesting to see if he goes into politics in the next federal election, or takes a private sector job with one of the many companies that the CF have given big contracts to during his tenure.  I really hope hedoesn't become a lobbyist.  Even his strongest supporters will have a hard time defending that one.  Thanks General, and good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Gazoo (15 Apr 2008)

Considering the fact that neither the CDS nor Danny Williams(Premier of NFLD) has been geting along with the Prime Minister, maybe a position as a provincial politican in NFLD(OK, I know it is NL now) is in his future.  At the very least I hope he comes home to NL.


----------



## MarkOttawa (15 Apr 2008)

Video here of General Hillier's news conference, about 30 seconds into the clip:
http://watch.ctv.ca/news/clip45887#clip45887

A great "silver-tongued devil":
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2006/04/silver-tongued-devil.html

Yrys: As for the Laffs (Sens too?): An excerpt from my post  at _The Torch_ on the Conference of Defence Associations meeting, Feb. 21-22:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/02/conference-of-defence-associations.html



> He said the speech was probably his last to the CDA as CDS--especially if he gets an offer to be the Maple Leaf's general manager [a joke with a message, I think].



No joke after all. Pity.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## RangerRay (15 Apr 2008)

Listening to the "Christy Clark Show" on CKNW Vancouver (she's annoying, but that's not the point)....

...her guest was Sunil Ram, a military analyst.  He says the CDS was pushed out despite what he publicly said.  Any truth to that?


----------



## aesop081 (15 Apr 2008)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> ...her guest was *Sunil Ram,* a military analyst.  He says the CDS was pushed out despite what he publicly said.  Any truth to that?



I think you answered your own question


----------



## Kalatzi (15 Apr 2008)

Kudos to the CDS and everyone else if the CF
There can be extensions, of course, but it seems to me that most senior appointments are a three year term. 
Thus, not a total surprise. 
All the best


----------



## a_majoor (15 Apr 2008)

I once had the pleasure of meeting Gen Hillier (as the commander of a Quarter Guard, natch!), and he made a routine parade into a memorable experience for all, taking time to talk to the troops and noticing the most unlikely things as he did his inspection (no drive by inspection there!).

He set out to overturn decades of cultural inertia and remold the biggest of all government departments into a new shape to meet the challenges of the 21rst century. We may not like or agree with everything he has done, but he still deserves all the credit for recognizing the problem, building a team of capable people to look at the issues and actually getting the work in motion.

It was a pleasure serving with you, sir. All the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Apr 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> wow .. Wikipedia is updated already
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Hillier


Wikipedia takes a mere 15 seconds for change to be put into it.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Apr 2008)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Listening to the "Christy Clark Show" on CKNW Vancouver (she's annoying, but that's not the point)....
> 
> ...her guest was Sunil Ram, a military analyst.  He says the CDS was pushed out despite what he publicly said.  Any truth to that?


Sunil Ram, Military Analyst.  Upon what did he base this allegation?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Apr 2008)

He based it on the need to be heard and to appear to know something........


----------



## MarkOttawa (16 Apr 2008)

Audio of an interview this morning with CDS General Hillier about his tenure and stepping down, by Steve Madely, CFRA Ottawa (along with Canwest's Don Martin). The general even quotes Disraeli. 
http://www.cfra.com/chum_audio/Rick_Hillier_Apr16.mp3

He also says:



> I'm not going into political life.



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Apr 2008)

Regarding Sunil Ram and Scott Taylor.....I wouldn't put a lot of credence in what they say. For instance, MR. Ram, as smart as he is, chastisized the military for discouraging soldiers from posting items on Facebook etc. Mr. Ram cried "Censorship".  Well, some censorship is needed as criminal and terrorist orgs cruise the social network websites, picking up info that they can use.
Scott Taylor is an editor of what can be best called a military tabloid. Its not as good as the regular tabloids though, as he doesn't publish Sunshine girls.


----------



## stegner (16 Apr 2008)

http://watch.ctv.ca/news/latest/top-soldier-resigning/#clip46002


----------



## dapaterson (16 Apr 2008)

I think I've been reading too many articles about this - because I just found the following transposition:



> *Chief of defence a superstar who worried about privates*
> Don Martin





> I don't want to sit on the couch scratching my belly in my underwear watching the soaps.
> Gen. Rick Hillier


----------



## Lance Wiebe (16 Apr 2008)

I've had the great pleasure of first serving with Gen Hillier in 1977, when he showed up as my troop leader in the 8CH.  I served under him later, as well.

Gen Hillier was, quite simply, the right man for the job at the time.  He displayed the backbone that no other CDS, in my memory, has ever shown.  While the CDS has many duties, and even more responsibilities, he actually took his seriously.  How many officers in senior command appointments actually rocked the boat, and shamed politicians the way he did?  He saw what was broken, and did his utmost to fix it.

The General actually cared about the the men and women serving under him, and this must have placed him under a great deal of stress when he received news of death or injury.  I cannot imagine how he dealt with it, it must have been very tough on him.

You may realize by now that I have nothing but respect for Gen Rick. 

I wish him and his wife Joyce nothing but the best in the future, whatever that may hold.

Godspeed, General!


----------



## lyned (16 Apr 2008)

S@#$%t. Big shoe to fill. I hope the Gen. recommends to Harper someone worthy to replace him. I was hoping he'd stay untill the end of the mission. He's done a great job of looking after our "kids". Damn!


----------



## geo (16 Apr 2008)

The CDS' spot is an appointment that usually lasts 3 years... can be more, can be less.
FWIW, I think that the Codfather has done a tremendous job in the time he has been in place & I will mourn the day that he leaves - but I do not think it would be fair to the man to burn the cnadle at both ends for another 3 years.

That having been said, an organisation is in sad shape if it does not have a bunch of "heir apparent" available to fill those big shoes.  At present, there is a list of 4 or 5 LGens available for the MND and the PM to choose from.

Let's hope that they pick one that is competent and not one that will bend to their political will.


----------



## RangerRay (16 Apr 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Sunil Ram, Military Analyst.  Upon what did he base this allegation?



Based on the rumours (true or not?) that he didn't get along with the PMO, and that A'stan is apparently not going well.

 :


----------



## lyned (16 Apr 2008)

Let's hope that they pick one that is competent and not one that will bend to their political will.

Amen to that. Our son phoned home today from the sandbox this A.M. saying everyone was pretty "bummed out" about Hilliard's announcement. Again.....Damn!


[/quote]


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Apr 2008)

MND's Statement



Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the resignation of General Rick Hillier
NR-08.028 - April 16, 2008

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, issued the following statement today on the retirement of the Chief of the Defence Staff: 

I would like to take this opportunity to personally thank General Hillier for his exceptional service to this country and for his unwavering commitment to the men and women in uniform who serve it everyday. I would also like to thank his wife, Joyce, his two sons, Chris and Steven, his daughter-in-law, Caroline, and specially his grandson, Jack, who lent us his grandfather for the last three years. 

As Chief of the Defence Staff he made enormous contributions to the rebuilding of the Canadian Forces. We now see the Canadian Forces moving in a direction that will allow us to recruit more, contribute more and project Canadian values around the world. Working hand in hand with this Government, the CF once again has the capability of playing important, constructive roles both at home and anywhere they are asked to do so around the world. 

As minister of National Defence I personally valued his advice and input on decisions affecting the department, the men and the women of the Canadian Forces and their families. His thoughtfulness and focus on mission success are qualities we can all admire. 

As Chief of the Defence Staff and member of the Canadian Forces he’s given us many winning seasons, and should he ever end up in the front office of his beloved Toronto Maple Leafs, I’m convinced they would significantly increase their chances at winning a Stanley Cup. 

Best of luck in your future endeavours and once again, thank you.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Apr 2008)

Statement from PM:

Statement by the Prime Minister on the Resignation of Chief of the Defence Staff General Rick Hillier

15 April 2008

Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement on the planned retirement of General Rick Hillier as Chief of the Defence Staff:

“I would like to thank General Rick Hillier for his outstanding service to Canada and contributions to the Canadian Forces. Over a career that has spanned three decades, he has defined a singular dedication not only to the men and women with whom he has served, but to the country he has so proudly represented. He has championed the revitalization of our military and the dignity of those who choose to serve.

Canada’s military is a proud institution. Our Government is committed to its tradition of leadership and will continue to support our troops, to provide the tools they need and to ensure the security and effectiveness of everyone who wears the uniform.

Under General Hillier’s leadership, the fine young men and women of the Canadian Forces have stood among the greatest of their generation. They have demonstrated to Canadians and the world the conviction and compassion with which enduring legacies are built.

On behalf of all Canadians, I wish General Hillier the best in his future endeavours.”


----------



## dangerboy (18 Apr 2008)

Article in Toronto Star
No general should quit in times of war
There has to be a reason for Hillier departure

By PETER WORTHINGTON, TORONTO SUN 

 If it's true that the PM wanted Gen. Rick Hillier to stay on as Canada's top soldier for another two or three years, why did Hillier quit? 

Sure, the tensions and frustrations of being chief of defence staff (CDS) are intense -- especially having to deal with politicians and outside criticisms rather than pure military matters. 

But what commander leaves his troops in the middle of a war? 

And while Canada, at home, seems at peace, our troops are in a real war in Afghanistan that is different from any other war we've fought, and in its way more demanding and nerve-wracking. 

In war, leadership is vital -- the sort of leadership that Hillier provided better than any previous CDS in recent years. 



Canada is now committed to staying in Afghanistan until at least 2011. 

Should not the general who (1) has revitalized the army, (2) put tanks into the battlefield for the first time since Korea, (3) is considered the most effective chief of defence staff in memory and (4) is trusted by both the soldiers and the public, seen the job through to the end? 

Would Gen. Patton take retirement before the war was won, while the battle still raged? Would Montgomery? Would Currie in World War I, or Simons in World War II, or MacArthur in the Pacific? 

There's a difference between a general, or commander-in-chief, being fired or replaced, and one choosing to retire and take up a different profession. 

Personally, I have difficulty understanding why Hillier would quit if he didn't have to. Especially when his country needs him, wants him, is reluctant to see him go. 

Here is a career soldier, a guy who apparently tried to join the army at age 8, but had to wait until he was 17, who never seriously wanted to be anything but a soldier, and who is bailing out before the job is done. Both Prime Minister Stephen Harper and Defence Minister Peter MacKay have heaped praise on Hillier. Expressed regrets. Unless this is all an act and phony, they didn't want him replaced. And why would they? 

Hillier was totally loyal to his calling. He talked straight, gave his views and assessment of situations the army faced -- then obeyed and adhered to whatever the government decided. 

He wasn't like a couple of other generals who, at the time of the crisis in the Airborne Regiment, assured troops that they'd stand up for them -- and then wilted and capitulated when the regiment was disbanded. Some leadership. 

According to the Canadian Press, the troops in Kandahar -- the region of battle -- are stunned and dismayed at his resignation. They feel lost, abandoned. From corporals to colonels, Hillier was a "hero" -- the one who revived the military, got them needed equipment, restored morale, spoke to them and for them. They must soldier on -- Hillier is merely moving on. 

WAR CHANGES THINGS 

Yes, the role of CDS is traditionally a three-year rotation -- the pinnacle of an exceptional officer's career. But not when there is a war going on. Again, no commander wants to leave until the battle's over. 

In World War II, Andrew McNaughton headed the Canadian army until politics got in the way and he was replaced by Harry Crerar -- who commanded until the war's end. 

My father trained and commanded an armoured division in World War II but, as a McNaughton man he, too, was replaced during the shakeup. It broke his heart not to take his beloved tanks into action. His replacement was soon fired and replaced when the division was beat up at Falaise. 

The moral being -- no commander wants to quit. So why did Hillier quit, when by his nature he is anything but a quitter? 

In the Korean war, the colourful Brig. John Rockingham was replaced as brigade commander by Pat Bogart, who was not effective and replaced by Jean Allard who was, arguably, Canada's most distinguished combat soldier. 

In an interview with the Sun's Kathleen Harris, Hillier said the "worst thing" about his job was phone calls at 3 a.m. about casualties. One can understand that. But it comes with the territory, as Hillier knows better than anyone. 

And far better to have a sensitive commander receiving those phone calls, than someone who doesn't care. 

As Hillier himself has said, soldiers are not the public service: "Our job is to be able to kill people." 

Yes, and his job is also to inform parents and families when one of theirs has been killed. Not easy, but necessary. Platoon commanders in the field do it -- so should generals. 

Unless there are circumstances none of us know, Rick Hillier should not have resigned when he did. He should have stuck with his troops, who have always stuck with him, and continued serving his country and his soldiers until at least 2011 -- the target date when the Afghan mission may end.  Article Link


----------



## geo (18 Apr 2008)

One of the roles of the CDS is to develop and bring along his subordiantes so that they in turn are competent and capable of carrying the torch in his stead.  NOT having someone to hand over the reins to would suggest that the current one failed to produce/develop "the next one"...
This is not the case.  Time will tell how well his succession was prepared.


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Apr 2008)

I apologize for taking the thread on a quick tangent but I have one burning question...

Is there a large ceremony that takes place when the Canadian Forces undergoes a Change of Command? If so where and what would it entail?


----------

